# Sporadische Ausfall eines Profibusteilnehmers



## Georgius (15 Juli 2014)

Hi,






ich habe leider ein Problem, dass mich jetzt schon etwas länger
beschäftigt.
Ich setze eine 315-2DP ein und habe dort 54 Teilnehmer am Profibus.
Soweit hat alles funktioniert . Nun wollte ich noch ein TP900 Comfort Panel
als letzten Teilnehmer mit der höchsten Adresse anhängen. Nun bekomme ich aber
einen System- und Busfehler. Die Station scheint da zu sein, meldet sich aber
alles 100 ms ab und wieder an (Station Ausfall und Station Wiederkehr).
Segmentlängen sind nichts besonders. Der eine Strang ist ca. 2 m hinter der SPS
und der andere beginnt ca. 20 m hinter der SPS. Geschwindigkeit ist 1,5 MBit.
Falsche Verdrahtung kann ich erstmal ausschliessen, da es an 2 Maschinen identisch
auftritt. Interessant ist, dass wenn ich 3 Teilnehmer, die vor dem HMI sind, temporär rausnehme, 
dass es dann soweit läuft. Eventuell setze ich auch den Repeater (normaler Repeater) falsch ein, da bin
ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Abschlusswiderstände sind soweit auch alle drin.
Hatte auch etwas von Spannungsversorgten Abschlusswiderständen gelesen, wann sind
solche notwendig? Wir nutzen derzeit die, die in den Bussteckern drin sind.
Wir schalten bei uns die Anlage komplett an, oder komplett aus.


Hier nochmal eine Skizze des Aufbaus:





(Beim Draufklicken wirds sichtbar )

Leider haben wir kein Diagnose-Repeater oder einen Profibus Tester.
Morgen werde ich den Repeater nochmal etwas versetzen. 
Da ich das erstmal soviele Teilnehmer und somit auch einen Repeater einsetze
weiß ich nicht genau, ob der da sein darf, wo er jetzt ist.


Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


Gruß


----------



## MSB (15 Juli 2014)

Naja, wenns funktioniert wenn du 3 Teilnehmer rausnimmst, dann ist dein Segment Links vom Repeater wohl physikalisch Grenzwertig.

Zum Repeater:
Du solltest hier ernsthaft überlegen noch einen 2ten Repeater einzubauen.
Pro Bussegment, welches durch einen Repeater wieder neu beginnt darfst du max. 31 Teilnehmer haben,
Wenn dann noch grenzwertige Leitungslängen dazu kommen bist du da ziemlich schnell am endgültigen Ende.

Aktiver Busabschluss:
Solange du gewährleistest, das der jeweils letzte Teilnehmer, hier also primär der Teilnehmer 58 bzw. 29 immer mit Spannung versorgt wird, ist dieser unnötig.
Busabschluss sind ja 2 Sachen: 220 Ohm A->B und 390 Ohm 5/0V -> A bzw. B, und diese 5V muss der letzte Teilnehmer eben immer liefern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (15 Juli 2014)

Ein paar Tipps für mögliche Ursachen.

1) Wellenphysikalisch scheint es nicht das Problem zu sein, Es sei denn es ist ein Verdrahtungsfehler, den wir noch nicht erkennen können. Auch ein neuer Steckverbinder kann schon defekt sein. Wenn man z.B. von der SPS ausgehend die Busabschlusswiderstände abschaltet, so  kann man den Fehlerort grob eingrenzen.
2) Softwarefehler kommen sehr selten vor, wie z. B Zyklusüberwachungsprobleme. Unter dem Stichwort amprolyzer download findest Du eine Freeware von Siemens die Dir vielleicht weiter helfen kann.
3) EMV kann auch sehr viel sein. Von einem zu knapp ausgelegtes Netzteil, Schirmbrüche über Frequenzumrichter bis hin zur Schütztechnik. Hier würden Dir meine Filme vielleicht weiter helfen.

In der Regel kann Dir geholfen werden wenn die Fehlerbeschreibung sehr gut ist.  Anlagenbilder helfen auch manchmal. Auch Aussagen über das Alter der Anlage, Temperatur und Vibration Belastungen.

Hans-Ludwig
http://www.i-v-g.de


----------



## dr.pfb (16 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hast Du auch am Repeater terminiert? Du brauchst insgesamt 4 Terminierungen, bei 58, 29 und am Repeater oben und unten. 
Am Repeater muss ein Kabel oben sein, und eins unten.
Addr. 29 ist doppelt in deiner Skizze?

Hast Du Geraete mit Schraubanschluss, also kein DB9 oder M12 im Segment mit dem Panel?


----------



## Georgius (16 Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Die doppelte 29 ist ein Kopierfehler in der Skizze. Real gibt es nur eine 29. Ja am Repeater sind beide Widerstände an,  da ich nur rein und unten direkt wieder rausgehe,  jeweils mit einem Kabel. M12 Schraubanschlüsse sind tatsächlich vorhanden und zwar an 28 Teilnehmern. 
Das sind MFCs,  die nichts anderes zulassen. Das sind auch die Teilnehmer bei denen es läuft,  wenn ich 3 rausnehme.  Ist das problematisch mit den Schraubenschlüssen? 
Habe allerdings heute bereits ein paar andere Konfigurationen ausprobiert,  jedoch auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## dr.pfb (16 Juli 2014)

Ich nehme an an dem Panel was Du einfuegen moechtest ist auch terminiert?
Was fuer MFCs sind denn das? 

Wo ist denn die Anlage? Bist Du in Sueddeutschland / BW? Vielleicht kannst Du irgendwo einen Analyzer leihen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2014)

@TE:
Fällt dir wirklich eine Teilnehmer aus - oder meldet er kurzzeitig eine Störung ?
So etwas kann auch entstehen durch (kurzzeitige) Schwankungen in der Versorgungsspannung des/der Teilnehmer. Hast du mal gemessen, ob du da noch überall "im Range" liegst ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Georgius (16 Juli 2014)

Also terminiert wurde soweit korrekt. 2 mal am Repeater,  2 mal jeweils am letzten Teilnehmer. Ich erwarte noch einen Rückruf von Siemens,  verspreche mir aber nach einem ersten Telefonat nicht allzu viel. Spannung am problematischen Teilnehmer sind 22,8 Volt,  sollte also passen.  Spannung der anderen Teilnehmer habe ich noch nicht kontrolliert.  Hatte ja vorher in der gleichen Konfiguration auch funktioniert nur,  dass da das HMI über MPI angeschlossen war. Werden wohl erstmal wieder dazu übergehen,  da die Anlage nächste Woche raus geht.  Eine identische Anlage wird dann gebaut,  sodass ich da weiter nach einer Lösung suche.  Die MFCs sind von Bürkert mit Steckern von Turck.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2014)

Ähh ... 22,8 V ist nach meiner Erfahrung auf jeden Fall schon grenzwertig - kommt hier auf den Toleranzbereich deines Teilnehmers an - die haben aber gerne nur -5% ... 8)


----------



## Georgius (16 Juli 2014)

Hab gerade mal schnell geschaut,  das ist das TP900 von Siemens, das kann laut Handbuch von 19,2 V bis 28,8 V verarbeiten. Ich habe an der Hälfte der Teilnehmer die offenen DP-Stecker von Siemens,  also die mit PG-Schnittstelle,  könnte das Probleme verursachen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2014)

Evtl. liegt es auch an den Busparametern. 
Was hast du denn für ein Busprofil eingestellt? Mit mehreren Mastern ist das Profil auf "Universell" einzustellen, und dein Panel ist im Normalfall ein zusätzlicher Master.
In Step7 kannst du in der Buskonfiguration noch die Anzahl der Repeater und Streckenlänge eingeben, und dann die Parameter anhand der Werte neu berechnen lassen. Bei "Universell" ist dann noch die Anzahl der Master einzustellen. Wenn du das nicht machst kommt dein Panel womöglich nicht in den Ring.

Da du wahrscheinlich dein Panel in TIA und die SPS in Step7 projektierst, musst du die Busparameter am Panel manuell nachpflegen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Juli 2014)

Georgius schrieb:


> .. Ich habe an der Hälfte der Teilnehmer die offenen DP-Stecker von Siemens,  also die mit PG-Schnittstelle,  könnte das Probleme verursachen?


Diese Busstecker sind tatsächlich nachteilig für die Stabilität. Wenn ich die Quelle meiner Erinnerung wiederfinde, reiche ich sie nach.

Verringere doch mal testweise die Baudrate!




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> .. und dein Panel ist im Normalfall ein zusätzlicher Master...


Thomas, kann es sein dass du "aktiver Teilnehmer" mit "Busmaster" gleichsetzt? Ein Panel oder sonstiges HMI-System ist bestimmt kein Busmaster.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2014)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ein Panel oder sonstiges HMI-System ist bestimmt kein Busmaster.



Doch ... ist es. Es führt ja auch seine Kommunikation mit der SPS aktiv eigenständig durch (wenn es den Token bekommt).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Georgius (18 Juli 2014)

So nun melde ich mich mal wieder.  Danke für die Tipps.  Der Hinweis von Thomas scheint in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.  Ich habe alles soweit eingestellt,  nur "neu berechnen"  war bei mir ausgegraut. Leider habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass die Profibus - Teilnehmer zu langsam miteinander kommunizieren. Teilweise so langsam dass es kritisch für den Prozess ist. Schaut man sich die Bus Parameter an ist ist dies auch völlig logisch.  So steigt die Soll-Token Umlaufzeit um den Faktor zehn im Gegensatz zum Profil DP. Auch Standard hat einen Faktor von circa 7 was wahrscheinlich immer noch zu langsam ist. An die Einstellung cbenutzerdefiniert" traue ich mich nicht so recht ran. Ich werde nochmal Siemens kontaktieren und schauen was die dazu sagen weil so ungewöhnlich ist meine Konfiguration ja eigentlich nicht. 
Über weitere Hinweise freu ich mich natürlich...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juli 2014)

@Onkel
Wir haben beide in gewisser Weise Recht ;-)

Eine SPS ist DP-Master Klasse 1.
Ein Bediengerät wie auch z.B. ein Programmiergerät ist ebenfalls DP-Master, aber einer der Klasse 2.

Ein Klasse 2 DP-Master (z.B. HMI) hat andere Zugriffsrechte.
Der Klasse 1 Master (z.B. SPS) erkennt den Klasse 2 Master wenn er dem Bus beitritt. Hat die SPS in ihrem Zyklus die Slaves abgefragt, wird der Token an das HMI weitergegeben. Allerdings hat dieser Teilnehmer nur in der Gap-Time Zugriff auf den Bus. Siehe Information aus diesem [1] Artikel.

Darum ist er im Busprofil nicht als zusätzlicher Master - wie ich fälschlicherweise schrieb - in den Netzeinstellungen anzugeben, sondern als zusätzlicher S7-Kommunikationsteilnehmer. Dann erhöht sich in den Busparametern (wenn man diese automatisch berechnen lässt) der Wert für die Ttr.
Die Gap Time lässt sich in Step7 nicht direkt einstellen. Dieses ist imho die Zeit zwischen der projektierten maximalen Token-Umlaufzeit Ttr und der aktuellen Token-Umlaufzeit.

Wenn diese Zeit zu gering ist, bekommt der Master Klasse 2 das Token entweder überhaupt nicht, oder muss es sofort wieder abgeben und es kommt keine Kommunikation zustande.

Wahrscheinlich wurde bei dir durch den zusätzliche projektierten Master die Ttr zu hoch berechnet. Ich würde diesen wieder rausnehmen / Anzahl herunterstellen, und dann die Anzahl der Kommunikationsteilnehmer erhöhen. Dass sich die Tokenumlaufzeit erhöht lässt sich aber bei einem zusätzlichen Teilehmer generell nicht vermeiden.
Du kannst auch in dein Step 7 eine Dummy-HMI-Station einfügen, dann erkennt Step7 die Teilnehmer automatisch und stellt die Anzahl passend ein.

[1] http://www.automation.com/library/a...l-bus-io-networks/introduction-to-profibus-dp


----------



## Georgius (18 Juli 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung.  Habe mal die Anzahl der Master auf 1 gesetzt (vorher 2) und die Anzahl der Kommunikationsteilnehmer von 1auf 2 erhöht. Scheint leider kaum Einfluß zu haben. Dass der Bus durch das Panel mehr belastet wird,  ist klar,  aber so doll,  dass ich den Bus dann kaum noch nutzen kann ist ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Da der Bus ja mit 3 Slaves weniger und HMI lief,  sollte also noch etwas gehen. Sind die Einstellungen in den Busparametern alle Einstellungen oder wird noch was im Hintergrund geändert. Was ich sagen will,  könnte ich nicht die DP Einstellungen in "benutzerdefiniert" übernehmen und nur etwas verändern bis es funktioniert? Würde jetzt mal intuitiv die Soll-Token Umlaufzeit erhöhen. Oder macht da was anderes mehr Sinn? 

Gruß und erstmal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juli 2014)

Es gibt von Siemens ein Dokument wie man die Werte selber berechnen kann. Ich habe das mal bei einer Anlage mit einem umfangreichen Profibus-Netz mit Ringstruktur und einigen OLMs zu Fuß gemacht. Letztenendes kamen so gut wie die gleichen Werte heraus die auch das Siemens-Tool berechnet hat. Mit Rumprobieren kommst du aber nicht weit. Entweder du nimmst die Werte vom Tool (NetPro) oder du rechnest selber.

Aber mal zusammengefasst:
Du hast nur die Masteranzahl erhöht (und dementsprechend auch die Tokenumlaufzeit), und damit läuft der Bus dann stabil?

Womit projektierst du deine SPS, und womit das HMI? Hast du die HMI-Station ebenfalls mit den geänderten / gleichen Parametern geladen?


----------



## Georgius (18 Juli 2014)

Habe nach Ihren Tips auf "Universal" statt DP gestellt. Denke,  dass das ausschlaggebend war. Dadurch steigt die Zeit ja schon um den Faktor 10. Habe gleichzeitig aber auch den Repeater und die Leitungslänge angegeben und die Zahl der Master von 1 auf 2 erhöht.  Ich nutze für die Steuerung Step 7 V5.5 und für das Panel       Tia Portal V13. Die Werte habe ich sowohl in der Hardware als auch im Hmi eingestellt,  also in Step 7 und Tia Portal.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juli 2014)

Du kannst auch mal Standard probieren, da lassen sich auch die Parameter für zusätzliche Teilnehmer einstellen. Dann gehen die Zeiten nicht ganz so hoch.


----------



## Georgius (18 Juli 2014)

OK,  vielen Dank für die Hilfe.  Werde ich Montag mal ausprobieren.  Wenn ich es aber Offline einstelle bekomme ich folgenden Ttr - Zeiten Universal mit einem Master und 2 aktiven Teilnehmer 852 ms,  bei Standard mit gleichen Einstellungen immerhin noch 510 ms und bei DP 62 ms. Ich habe nun auch mal ein HMI-Dummy in Netpro eingefügt,  dann geht's überall minimal hoch.  Wäre das noch einen Versuch bei DP Wert?  Oder ist DP generell ungeeignet bei mehreren Master?


----------



## Georgius (21 Juli 2014)

So,  kann leider keinen Erfolg vermelden.  Weder meine Einstellungen mit Dummy HMIs noch Standard hat funktioniert. 
Muss nun wohl oder übel auf Siemens warten.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 August 2014)

Hallo Georgius,

konnte Siemens helfen? Hatte diese Woche einen ähnlichen Fall, der durch eine veränderte Einstellung der Busparameter gelöst werden konnte.

http://www.i-v-g.de


----------



## Georgius (8 August 2014)

Hallo, 
Empfehlung Seitens Siemens war erstmal ein 2 DP-Master,  was für uns aber nicht in Frage kommt. Die Hotline hat so auch erstmal keinen "Tip".  Ein Angebot von Siemens für eine Vor-Ort-Unterstützung sollte bei uns in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen. Wird wohl,  sofern überhaupt möglich,  nur mit neu berechneten Busparametern etwas werden. Aber dafür würde dann wohl ein Siemens Mitarbeiter das Netz begutachten müssen und die Parameter berechnen,  was laut Hotline schon ein gewisser Aufwand ist. Also werden wir abwarten. Rückmeldung erfolgt dann natürlich auch.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 August 2014)

Hallo,
könnten wir Ihnen mit einer Testerleihe helfen.  Damit kann man die Busparameter vermessen und mit den Einträgen in der SPS vergleichen oder anpassen.
http://www.i-v-g.de


----------

